# DMB's 1436 convertible



## Daniel My Brother (Jun 12, 2011)

6 years ago I picked up a used 2003, 1436 G3 jon boat with a 9.8hp Mercury to fish the 10hp lakes in my area. I modified the boat shortly after getting it home. Here’s what has worked for me…and a few things that didn’t.

Front Deck:
I like the layout. It fishes easy, and is about as stable as a 1436 gets. The low deck keeps my center of gravity low. I know most bass fishermen prefer a high casting deck, but a high deck on a narrow boat in a big lake scares the crap out of me.






I call this boat my convertible because the decks are removable, which makes it easy to clean, or convert for catfishing. 





Middle Seat:
The Tempress hatch and liner was a good investment. A lot of choices and pretty good prices on the Tempress website.













This carpet pad protects my rods and reels. 





There’s only 1 depth finder (transom mounted) on the boat so I mounted it to the middle seat. It swivels and works well here.





Rear floor.
I like that it rests directly on the ribs and is also removable. It’s ½ ply with carpet strips on the bottom where it contacts the ribs. This helps give a snug, quiet fit.









Rear bench.
½ plywood provides a sturdy base for a swivel seat mount.





Electrical.
Keeping it simple: The tolling motor plugs in to the front deck. 





Wires run down the side of the boat. 





The depth finder also runs off the trolling motor battery. The trolling motor breaker is in the bottom case. The depth finder fuse is in the top. 





Lighting.
I’ve used these LED navigation lights for five years. I changed the AA batteries for the first time this spring. I highly recommend this simple lighting solution. The batteries last forever, there are no wires to run, and no drain on your trolling battery. I can’t say enough good things about these lights.





Bow Mount.
I use this mount from Bass Pro. The reviews on Bass Pro’s website are brutal. People HATE this mount. It’s plastic and it flexes. I’m not only used to the flexing, I appreciate it when I bump into a log or a rock. I give it a thumbs up, but it’s not for everyone.









The motor
I got lucky with this one. It's a 1984 Mercury 9.8hp that runs like new and get the boat on plane without a struggle.






The Bad Stuff
Of course not every choice was the ideal one. There are things I would do differently. I used plywood. It’s heavy and may rot, warp, buckle, and do all those things that wood does. After 6 years no problems with the front deck, but the rear bench cover was recently replaced ---it was screwed directly to the bench and water could not escape. This time I put down a bead a silicone between the bench and board to hopefully keep the water out. Time will tell.

A better choice would have been aluminum or a composite material.

I used regular staples on the carpet 6 years ago, and anyplace they came in contact with the boat there is evidence of a metal vs. metal battle. I’ve pulled out the old and replaced with stainless staples. 

My wiring works fine, but I did not use marine wire. I’m told marine wiring is more flexible. I can see where that would be a help as you make changes to your setup. 

Also, I purchased these rod straps from Bass Pro. They have a lifetime warranty, but are only good for about 5 years before they eventually dry out, crack, and break. I should have used Rod Savers. 





Finally, a few overall shots and a couple on the water shots with my fishing buddies





















Thank you for looking.


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 13, 2011)

where do you get those LED running lights? and how is the one on the bow attached? I was thinking magnetic then had one of those moments.... magnets dont stick to aluminum lol


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jun 13, 2011)

I got the lights from Cabelas but I know Bass Pro also carries them. It's a company called Innovative Lighting. 
The bow light is attached by a bolt that screws up from the bottom. There are several ways these can be mounted, including with a c-clamp. I used to mount mine with a bolt into the side (see below), but I broke the plastic piece that it screwed into when I over-tightened it...so now it stands upright.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 13, 2011)

Great lookin G3 =D> =D> Your Merc looks like it just came out of the box :shock: I like the simple, yet very applicable mods you have done.


----------



## Brine (Jun 13, 2011)

Great job on the boat, and I appreciate hearing the goods and the candid feedback is great. 

I just purchased those rod holders :LOL2: I guess I can expect to replace them down the road. 

Glad to see you getting the young ladies on the water. =D>


----------



## T-MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Awsum build with this boat! It seems as though it was thought out well and very fishable! :fishing:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice work. Very clean and professional looking. I'm thinking about a low casting deck like that for my boat.


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

The rod straps are fine. They're only $8 so I suppose I should just be happy they lasted as long as they did. The scary thing is that I trailer my rods in the boat just as they're pictured, and the strap broke on the way to the lake so the rods were free to fly out of the boat and I would not have known. Luckily they stayed put.

The Mercury came with the boat and although it was 20 years old, it was fairly obvious that it hadn't been used much. 

This boat gets a lot of time on the water, and I feel fortunate that it doesn't leak. I realize that at 8 years old, it's still a baby in the world of tin boats, but I'm crossing my fingers that it stays water tight.


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jun 14, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Nice work. Very clean and professional looking. I'm thinking about a low casting deck like that for my boat.



I debated that casting deck for a long time, but when I took the boat out on the water I spent some time standing on the very front deck and decided I wouldn't be comfortable up that high in rough water. I can still stand up there and flip when I need to, but most of the time I sit (and relax).

The lake I fish most often is about 1800 acres, and even with a 10hp limit, it can really get to rockin'.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice build. Very clean and neat!


----------



## benjineer (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice job. That is a nice looking motor! I noticed it looks like it is tucked under. You may know this, but you might get more speed if you pull the pin and tilt it up a notch. I wouldn't put it on the bottom hole unless it was porpoising or I couldn't see over the bow. Try to get the cav plate as close as you can to parallel with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jun 16, 2011)

Benjineer,
I don't doubt that you what you're talking about...I set up the motor years ago and that's how it ran the best on the water. I'll experiment with it a little the next time out and see what happens.


----------



## benjineer (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, it probably makes sense for a bare boat where all the weight is in the back, and you are trying to keep the bow down. Now that you've got some more weight up there you might be able to trim it up some. Good luck.


----------

